# Newbie GB Question



## dneid (May 3, 2013)

Hey, Guys,
After wading through a few posts here, I have a question for you all. Do I need to "officially" enter the Heavy Hitters GB? If so, how do I go about doing so?
Dale


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 3, 2013)

It's easy, look at the way the rest of us have headed out entries and do the same.


----------



## Airframes (May 3, 2013)

But first, read the Rules, and the GB Photo Requirements, posted elsewhere in this section of the forum.


----------



## N4521U (May 3, 2013)

In post number two is a pdf for photo requirements. 
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/group-builds/group-build-photo-requirements-17034.html

The rules of "engagement" are here.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/group-builds/group-build-rules-17844.html

Start a new thread from here with the proper thread heading.. Keep the heading short is all.
Group Builds

One of the moderators will start a new section for GB18 soon and move yours along with the rest.

Glad to have another join in......
Bill


----------



## dneid (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey, Guys,
Thanks for the answers. I am hoping work slows down real soon so I can get back to the bench. I do want to jump in to the Heavy Hitters GB and get my Dora finished as well.
Dale


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 7, 2013)

Look forward to it mate.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 8, 2013)

Me 2.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 8, 2013)

And me 3.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2013)

And me 4.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2013)

Me 5....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 8, 2013)

And 6


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Any advance on '6'!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2013)

3 to 1 odds....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 8, 2013)

I raise you 7


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2013)

Let's go 8..


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 9, 2013)

We have '8' over there in the corner from Gandalf………………………Any advance on '8'








Going once………………………………………….








No other interests……………………………………………………………





Going twice……………………………………..!!


----------



## dneid (Jun 11, 2013)

lol..... you guys still crack me up. As Buzz Lightyear says..... "To Infinity and beyond!"


----------

